# Strap mis-matching. Haters beware.



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

So I saw some NOS vintage nylon pull-throughs and I liked 'em and bought 'em. 18mm straps but the watches they 'suit' are 20mm. Ah what the hell. Here we have an Explorer II and Aerospace on 18mm nylon straps, complete with lug gaps and mis-matching gold tone buckles. 










More tinkering has seen me put my JLC on a bi-metal vintage bullet bracelet and this steel cased Zenith on a gold expandy. Both look ok to me.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Colors on the NATOs actually look fine to me, but the lug size mismatch and resulting slop would drive me crazy!!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

all striped nato straps are hideous even when they actually fit - but hey it makes the rest of us look good :tongue:

the bracelets are less bad ... slightly :bash:

actually like the zenith - but for once i'd pop it onto a nice boring brown leather ... which is most unlike me :wacko:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Trigger said:


> So I saw some NOS vintage nylon pull-throughs and I liked 'em and bought 'em. 18mm straps but the watches they 'suit' are 20mm. Ah what the hell. Here we have an Explorer II and Aerospace on 18mm nylon straps, complete with lug gaps and mis-matching gold tone buckles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They look fine to me too. :blind:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

The Breitling is fine as it is very light. The gaps don't bother me. The Rolex wont last as the gaps seem more noticeable on the thicker lugs. Plus it is much heavier so it slops off.


----------

